# How to find your MBTI subtype.



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

This post helps you find your MBTI subtype.



There are four ways:

1. Tell me your order of cognitive functions on this forum.
2. Take the test and discover your order of cognitive functions on this forum.
3. Start a conversation with me and message me your order of cognitive functions.
4. Be a whiz kid and follow the directions below after figuring out your order of cognitive functions.


I have developed a theory compounding on the Myers Briggs theory. My theory is called the Myers Briggs Subtype Theory. 

The premise is that everyone has specific cognitive functions that define their personality in random order. And those cognitive functions lead you to your MBTI type and subtype.

The Myers Briggs Type Indicator theory states that everyone has the same top four cognitive functions that determine their type. For example, INFP is FiNeSiTe. I agree that INFP is FiNeSiTe. But, I postulate that everyone uses functions from two different personality types making up their special order of functions resulting in using all eight functions of the two types. But not everyone uses all eight functions in the Myers Briggs Type Indicator theory. For example, if your subtype is ENTP and your primary type is INFP, you would first use INFP’s cognitive functions first, which is FiNeSiTe. Then second, you would use ENTP’s cognitive functions, NeTiFeSi. This means you would not use Ni or Se at all.

I postulate that we defer to an entirely different set of cognitive functions characterized by a different Myers Briggs type called the subtype, a healthy state of mind. I theorize that it is proof of a higher level of intelligence, whereby the brain is able to safely use 8 cognitive functions from their type and subtype without using the whole brain. The entire brain would consist of all 8 cognitive functions in the Myers Briggs theory. A subtype is a necessary adaptation to access 8 functions from two types while having a brain that you can not use at total capacity.

I believe that both the mind and heart make up the personality. I propose that the heart has its own brain called the heart brain and that everyone has a heart field that is like a bubble, and that people can let you in their bubble if they so choose. I believe that the brain also influences personality as it reads the instructions on the DNA. The heart just gives emotion to the voice reading the instructions. 

DNA forms a genetic personality, but interactions with our parents and caregivers at the formative stages of development create a pseudo-personality. Even though the pseudo-personality is not the individual’s true identity, it is almost impossible to separate the personality from the pseudo-personality. This pseudo-personality then becomes by nurture, your secondary self.

I believe nature shapes personality. Eye color, skin tone, and undertone are like flags that signal the group's personality, which is why countries have nationalism. They identify with the group collective. I believe this nationalism extends to a lesser degree to the family unit.

I believe a collective group personality formed similar to the cognitive function, Te, that constitutes a nationality, and an individual personality formed similar to the cognitive function, Ti, that is also genetic that can be determined by facial features. I believe that there is also a group pseudo-personality formed similar to the cognitive function, Fe, that is created to define the identity of a relationship. Like Fi’s cognitive function, a pseudo-personality is created to protect the individual. This is the secondary self, defined as the subtype of your personality.

I am using MBTI as a construct to explain something that MBTI already explains on a different level. It IS a part of you because words have power and even enough to rewrite our own DNA with the words of our mouth. You only have one personality when the baby forms in the womb, and that is your "true" MBTI. But as others speak into us, they rewrite our DNA, and also, the way we talk to ourselves rewrites our DNA but not to the exclusion of the original DNA set of instructions. Instead, it turns the old instructions on or off at will, replacing them as it pleases with the new set of instructions from the pseudo-personality. It becomes a part of you because you cannot unwrite it; you can only turn it on and off.

The subtype is the secondary self that runs like a "social mask" to the first type and takes over when stressed to perform, even in positive ways. Your subtype acts as a defense mechanism when your primary type cannot “get the job done.” The stress transforms into a cathartic release whereby the primary type essentially is given a break, and the secondary type takes over to pick up the slack. I'm not referring to extreme stress or anger even. I refer to the stress of aiming to please those around you. Subtypes are formed in childhood when trying to please both parents/caregivers. It's a positive reaction to a healthy level of stress. Stress can motivate and not just debilitate. Defense mechanisms give a bad reputation, but I believe they serve a higher purpose to bring us to our best state of functioning and not our worst. This healthy level of stress motivates you to achieve your highest self.

The subtype is not to be confused with your shadow type. The shadow type of ENTP is INTJ.

ENTP=Ne Ti Fe Si
INTJ=Ni Te Fi Se 

The shadow is just the reverse of your functions. It’s a way to check the math backward. A subtype has its own shadow the way a mask has a shadow. If you were to use the cognitive functions of your shadow, then you would be using your whole brain. But that’s not possible, so the shadows are just short. Who wants to use both shadow types anyways? That is the negative side of your type and subtype. You can just use the top 4 of your type and subtype, making up 8 functions. This may mean you aren’t compatible with everyone, but you will be compatible with those that raised you in your formative years. You will be compatible with those that are compatible with your true self, and that’s all that matters.

Hints of your subtype show up randomly, making it confusing to determine your Myers Briggs type. A subtype is more than just a type you can superficially emulate easily or are mistaken for at times. Your subtype is a social mask that is an integral part of your identity.

Subtype theory is different from the Inferior Grip State Theory, which states that we defer to our inferior functions when under stress, and our inferior function becomes our dominant function. Because the inferior function is the weakest, the theory states that this is an unhealthy state. Unlike the Inferior Grip State Theory, your subtype is a healthy extension of your personality. The Inferior Grip State Theory also explains why we act outside of our cognitive functions set. They postulate that it is because we are using inferior functions. Still, I hypothesize that it is because we have jumped to an entirely different set of cognitive functions for our subtype. 

I believe the Myers Briggs Subtype Theory and the Inferior Grip State Theory seem to explain the same phenomenon, but we come to opposite conclusions. The Myers Briggs Subtype theory postulates that the personality is not shifted in an unhealthy way but actually in a healthy way that indicates higher intelligence and greater use of the brain.







Here’s how you find out your subtype:


You can take the cognitive functions test below that is hyperlinked, or you can study the cognitive functions and determine your own unique order.


Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here, and I will reanalyze your results. I only need your top 4 in order and what your bottom 4 are, but the bottom 4 don't have to be in order.


Once you figure out your unique order, you can find out your MBTI and your subtype.


Knowing your cognitive function set can help you determine both. I'll show you:





Forwards:

My cognitive functions in order are:

tied Fi and Ne.


self-study

So:
Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te


All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se


If my order is Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te.

That narrows it down to only those that do have:
Fi.


That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te


INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti, Fe)
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne, Ti, Fe)
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne, Ti, Fe)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti, Fe)


My order: Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te.


Since Ne and Fi are tied, I am either ENTP, ENFP, INFP, or ISFP. Since Ti is my third function, I am an ENTP. Since ENTP is missing Fi, my subtype is either INFP, ISFP, ESFP, or ENFP because they account for the other functions in your order. Since Si comes before Se or Te in my order, INFP is my subtype.



So I am ENTP sub INFP.



Backward:

My cognitive functions in order are:

(Fi 53.9, Ne 49.8, Si 34.3, Ti 32.3, Fe 18.6, Se 18.4, Ni 16.5, Te 16.2)

So:

self-study

(Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te)

So copy and paste these combinations on your reply and then delete the ones that have your last 4 cognitive functions, either first or second. That should narrow it down to 4 types.

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If my order is (Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te).

Assuming we know who we aren't better than who we are, that narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Si, Se, Ni, Te first or second.

That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi)

INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti)


My order: (Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te).

Since Ne and Fi are tied, I am either INFP, ENFP, or ENTP. Since the third function of INFP is Si, the third function of ENFP is Te, and the second function of ENTP is Ti, ENTP is my primary type. My subtype is either ENFP or INFP because they account for the other functions in my order. Since Si comes before Te, INFP is my subtype.



So I am ENTP sub INFP.



DESCRIPTIONS OF THE SUBTYPES:

1. ENTP:
The Originator, The Explorer, The Innovator, The Inventor, The Visionary, The Debator, The Suspector

Bonds suddenly or allows others to think they are bonding, so the other person is more vulnerable, has a sense of humor, can laugh about anything, creative, curious, charming, visionary, inventive, likes to generate so many creative alternatives for improving just about any system, tackles challenges, loves to debate intellectual topics, plays devil's advocate, plays one-up-man-ship, verbally quick, obsessed with minor details under the attack of tension or pressure, capable of giving insult after insult, bad about finishing a project, not patient with people who are dumb on purpose, witty.


2. ENFP:
The Advocate, The Champion, The Innovator, The Campaigner, The Journalist, The Perceiver

zany, reporters, lots of charm, lots of affection in public, soft-heart, comedians, silly switch, unconventional, persuasive, can make strangers feel like best friends, hasty emotions, neglects old friends for new, not very precise, bad about finishing a project, procrastinators, overly influenced by friends and family


3. ENFJ:
The Teacher, The Coach, The Protagonist, The Giver, The Mentor, The Pedagogue, The Verbalist

teachers, coaches, natural actors in their ability to act out any personality type, intense, love others with actions, aware of the inner needs and desires of others, incapable of giving undivided attention, hard to achieve intimacy with others, manipulative power, thin psychological boundaries, answer every interruption, neglect themselves, martyr mentality


4. INFP:
The Child, The Daydreamer, The Quester, The Poet, The Idealist, The Healer, The Seeker, The Harmonizer, The Mediator

loyal, devoted to people and causes, laid-back, original, individualistic, sensitive, creative, inspirational, innocent, sense of awe and wonder, poets and verbal artists, strong value system, usually puts needs of others above their own, ability to see good in almost anyone or anything, puts those they love on a pedestal, extreme depth of feeling and passion that transcends what others are capable of, translates technical jargon to layman's terms, strong desire to bring goodwill to humanity, can imagine inanimate objects like stuffed animals as having emotions, needs to be seen and appreciated, hates routine, sees the world through rose-colored glasses, absent-minded, so lost in thought they may run into people or objects, switch from reality to fantasy, can make the mundane seem extraordinary, in love with love, wants ethical perfection, lazy at times


5. INFJ:
The Confidant, The Counselor, The Guru, The Author, The Advocate, The Critic

quiet, activists, hero, great at interpreting nonverbal communication, great writers, charismatic, an amazing ability to deduce the inner workings of the mind, will and emotions of others, empathic, literally feel others pain, intrigued by poetic justice, prophetic, counselor, inner vision, detached sardonic eye when thinking, vent to friends often, falls into immediate gratification over long term gratification, appear extroverted, cannot articulate their deepest feelings to those they love, withdraw periodically from even their loved ones, wants to be a party animal, loves to act out roles as if it is the personality that is #4 on this paper the ESTP, stuck

6. ENTJ:
The Chief, The Fieldmarshal, The General, The Commander, The Analyst

the general, decisive delegator, charming, salesman, flirt, icy gaze, argumentative at times, insensitive, melodramatic


7. INTP:
The Engineer, The Logician, The Thinker, The Conceptualizer, The Theorist

precise, loves complex systems, logical, detail-oriented, concentrated, analytical, easygoing, inflexible about values, reserved, socially awkward, excited about intellectual games, afraid to offend others, no desire to lead or follow, can only work alone, easily flustered when concentration is interrupted, aloof, detached, corrects others grammar, second guesses themselves, afraid of failure, a strong need for competence, detached from the environment, assume others overlook details and take things out of context


8. INTJ:
The Strategist, The Mastermind, The Scientist, The Architect

self-confident, pragmatic, system builders, direct, have to work hard at relationships, intuition can replace showing feelings, appear arrogant, perfectionists, anti-authority, unemotional, awkward when it comes to love


9. ESFP: 
The Entertainer, Promoter, Realist, Performer, The Comedian, The Actor, The Initiator

entertainers, party animals, storytellers, witty, spiderweb talkers lost on tangents, new replaces old, too talkative, perceived as dumb


10. ESTP:
The Persuader, The Promoter, The Ultimate Realist, The Thrill-seeker, The Entrepreneur, The Operator

thrill seekers, competitive, conquerors, constant activity, impulsive, admission of failure is a weakness to them, emotionally tough


11. ISFP:
The Artist, the Aesthete, the Adventurer, The Artisan, the Dancer, The Composer, The Producer, The Supporter, The Doer

Trendsetters, hit and run compliments, charming, risky, they live out their dreams and help others do so, they cut and run if they feel dead inside, detached, aloof, conceal their feelings, hate school but street smart.


12. ISTP:
The Craftsman, The Mechanic, The Analyzer, The Crafter, The Pragmatist, The Artisan, The Virtuoso, The Molder

daredevil performers, masters of the one-liner, humorous, industrial vocations like mechanic usually, thick-skinned, dormant than the active frenzy, need lots of personal space, rigid, inflexible, closeminded


13. ESFJ:
The Nanny, The Consul, The Shadow, The Advice Giver, the Protector, the Provider, the Supporter, the Bodyguard, The Host, The Seller, The Facilitator, The Vendor, The Classifier

Rescuer, nurturing, caretaker, protector, very dependable, loves teasing, slapstick humor, enjoys being in charge, vocally decisive, delegates easily, finish what they start, creates structure, has a unique skill for bringing out the best in others, puts others needs above their own, extremely good at reading others and understanding their point of view, sees before others do what needs doing, has a solid moral code. Still, it is defined by the community that they live in, has a solid need to be liked and to be in control, gets a lot of their personal satisfaction from the happiness of others, value security, and stability, peaceful, seeks approval, liberal givers on special occasions, have a hard time seeing or accepting a difficult truth about someone they care about, hyper-vigilant, stern then merciful, easily wounded, avoids conflict, vexed. When wounded or afraid, an ESFJ can become emotionally immature with fits of anger, interspersed with clinging. They can drop someone without ever acknowledging them again. However, there is little hope they could come back because they make illogical decisions in haste, only regretting them later.


14. ESTJ:
The Overseer, The Supervisor, The Organizer, The Administrator, The Executive, The Implementer

supervisor, rule enforcer, servant, humorous, tough, joiners, regulate what's normal, conventional, abhors laziness


15. ISFJ:
The Defender, The Protector, The Conservator, The Supporter, The Helper, The Follower

loyal, give more than take, will go down with their friends and family if their they suffer punishment even if they are innocent, family-oriented, can't say no, doormats, can't stand up for themselves, will not argue back, possessive, can't delegate, low profile, too conventional


16. ISTJ:
The Examiner, The Inspector, The Investigator, The Realist, The Trustee, Logistician, The Organizer

inspectors, devoted to duty, punctual, tough, emotion makes them lose energy, tactless, time-honored traditions



I would love to see others follow the same process, and let me know your subtype as well.


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi,

Here what I got as the cognitive functions test:

-Se: 23.1
-Si: 23.5
-Ne: 45.3
-Ni: 34.9
-Te: 19.5
-Ti: 30.1
-Fe: 31.9
-Fi: 32.3

That suggests that my order could be: Ne, Ni, Fi, Fe, Ti, Si, Se, and Te.

What I don't understand is that the website explains that my lead dominant function would be Fi while my auxiliary function Ne, while this is obvious that I scored higher on Ne than on Fi.

I don't know, but I think the Sakinorva test is better than this test to determine our cognitive functions.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

lilacleia16 said:


> So either order brings the same end result. Now if I combine two types to fit the functions I can find out my subtype. Fi is my first cognitive function so it goes to INFP and then ENFP is not correct because the Fi is fulfilled. My subtype is either INTP or ENTP because both are missing Fi. ENTP is my subtype because Ne comes before Ti in my personal order of functions and in ENTP's order of functions. So ENTP is my subtype.


lol this is so nonsensical it ends up being funny


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

A subtype - what does it mean and what could be purpose of finding it out? Especially considering many people are already in trouble finding their actual type even without those additional categories


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Miaristan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here what I got as the cognitive functions test:
> 
> ...


Go with the raw data and I'll calculate it for you by narrowing it down by the last 4 functions and making sure none of the last 4 are first or second.

"So copy and paste these combinations on your reply and then delete the ones that have your last 4 cognitive functions either first or second. That should narrow it down to 4 types."

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

Ti, Si, Se, and Te are your lowest so that leaves:
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (missing Ne, Fi)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ni, Fe)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ni, Fe)
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Ne, Fi)

Your order: Ne, Ni, Fi, Fe, Ti, Si, Se, and Te.

Since Ne is highest that makes you an ENFP. Your subtype is either ENFJ or INFJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ni is your second function, INFJ is your subtype.


So you are ENFP sub INFJ.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

Oh, I've tried to understand this....That's so strange, extraordinarily and hard to understand. Is this something like shadow functions are you counting on?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

SixtyNinetales said:


> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se)**** (38.6)
> excellent useintroverted Sensing (Si)**** (43)
> excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne)****** (16.5)
> limited useintroverted Intuiting (Ni)**** (18.1)
> ...


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Si 43, Fi 38.6, Se 38.6, Ti 38.5, Te 34.6, Ni 18.1, Ne 16.5, Fe 11.5)

So:
(Si, Fi, Se, Ti, Te, Ni, Ne, Fe)


All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Si, Fi, Se, Ti, Te, Ni, Ne, Fe).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Te, Ni, Ne, Fe first or second.

That leaves:
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Si, Ti)
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Si, Fi)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Si, Fi)
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Si, Ti)

Your order: (Si, Fi, Se, Ti, Te, Ni, Ne, Fe)

Since Si is highest but its not in any of the 4, its thrown out. Since Fi is your second function, you are an ISFP. Your subtype is either ISTP or ESTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since neither have Si or Fi, the third function in your order is Se and the one that has Se first is ESTP. ESTP is your subtype.


So you are ISFP sub ESTP.

*If Si is really your highest and not a fake positive then study the cognitive functions and find out your exact order and come back and I will reanalyze your type and subtype.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 said:


> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se)****** (32.4)
> good useintroverted Sensing (Si)***** (11.8)
> unusedextraverted Intuiting (Ne)***** (47.6)
> excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni)***** (35.3)
> ...


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ne 47.6, Ti 46.8, Ni 35.3, Se 32.4, Te 28.2, Fi 19.2, Fe 18.9, Si 11.8)

So:
(Ne, Ti, Ni, Se, Te, Fi, Fe, Si)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ne, Ti, Ni, Se, Te, Fi, Fe, Si).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Te, Fi, Fe, Si first or second.

That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Ni, Se)
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Ne)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Ne)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Ni, Se)

Your order: (Ne, Ti, Ni, Se, Te, Fi, Fe, Si)

Since Ne is highest, you are an ENTP. Your subtype is either ISTP or ESTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ti comes before Se in your order, ISTP is your subtype.

So you are ENTP sub ISTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

Interesting. Let me post my current results but I doubt it would be accurate. But it seems fun to test this theory.








.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Reginer said:


> Interesting. Let me post my current results but I doubt it would be accurate. But it seems fun to test this theory.
> View attachment 897184
> 
> .


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ti 40.4, Si 35.8, Te 32.4, Ni 31.3, Ne 30.3, Fe 25.7, Fi 24.3, Se 19.4)

So:
(Ti, Si, Te, Ni, Ne, Fe, Fi, Se)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ti, Si, Te, Ni, Ne, Fe, Fi, Se).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ne, Fe, Fi, Se first or second.

That leaves:
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Ti, Si)
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Ti, Ni)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Ti, Ni)
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Ti, Si)

Your order: (Ti, Si, Te, Ni, Ne, Fe, Fi, Se)

Since Ti is highest, but its not justified by your bottom 4 functions, its thrown out. Si is your second function so you are an ISTJ. Your subtype is either ENTJ or INTJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Te comes before Ni in your order, ENTJ is your subtype.

So you are ISTJ sub ENTJ.

*If Ti is really your highest and not a false positive then study the cognitive functions and find out your exact order and come back and I will reanalyze your type and subtype. You said yes too many times on the test.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

lilacleia16 said:


> Your cognitive functions in order are:
> (Ti 40.4, Si 35.8, Te 32.4, Ni 31.3, Ne 30.3, Fe 25.7, Fi 24.3, Se 19.4)
> 
> So:
> ...


I have studied cognitive functions. For now I am trying to forget what I have learned so far to prevent bias(since you could predict results if you learn them well and choose what you want subconsciously), when I was active on personality forums my results were a little different. I am also trying to see how my perception changes with age and stage of life.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

alcobow said:


> Oh, I've tried to understand this....That's so strange, extraordinarily and hard to understand. Is this something like shadow functions are you counting on?


*extraverted Sensing (Se) *** (35.6)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) *** (28.2)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) * (35.5)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *** (28.9)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ** (15.9)
unused
introverted Thinking (Ti) *** (33.5)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ** (15.2)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi)** (47.6)
excellent use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ISFP

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Sensing (Se): Immersing in the present context. Responding naturally to everything tangible you detect through your senses. Checking with what your gut instincts say. Testing limits and take risks for big rewards.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ESFP, or INFP*

_I disagree with the results! I really use Fi, but not too much compared with the results._
[/QUOTE]

Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Fi 47.6, Se 35.6, Ne 35.5, Ti 33.5, Ni 28.9, Si 28.2, Te 15.9, Fe 15.2)

So:
(Fi, Se, Ne, Ti, Ni, Si, Te, Fe)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi, Se, Ne, Ti, Ni, Si, Te, Fe).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ni, Si, Te, Fe first or second.

That leaves:


type:
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Se, Ti)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Se, Ti)
subtype:
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Fi, Ne)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Fi, Ne)

Your order: (Fi, Se, Ne, Ti, Ni, Si, Te, Fe)

Since Fi is highest, you are an INFP. Your subtype is either ISTP or ESTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Se comes before Ti in your order, ESTP is your subtype. So INFP sub ESTP.
or
type:
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne, Ti)
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne, Ti)
subtype:
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi, Se)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi, Se)

Your order: (Fi, Se, Ne, Ti, Ni, Si, Te, Fe)

Since Fi is highest, you are an ISFP. Your subtype is either INTP or ENTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ne comes before Ti in your order, ENTP is your subtype. So ISFP sub ENTP.

*This is an example of a false positive. You said yes too many times on the test. So it could only narrow you down to 8 types. I can narrow it down to 2.

So you are either INFP sub ESTP
or
ISFP sub ENTP.

*If Fi is really your not your highest and a false positive then study the cognitive functions and find out your exact order and come back and I will reanalyze your type and subtype.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Reginer said:


> I have studied cognitive functions. For now I am trying to forget what I have learned so far to prevent bias(since you could predict results if you learn them well and choose what you want subconsciously), when I was active on personality forums my results were a little different. I am also trying to see how my perception changes with age and stage of life.
> View attachment 897225


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ti 44.9, Te 38.8, Ne 36.7, Ni 29.5, Fi 25.4, Si 24.9, Fe 21.6, Se 17.6)

So:
(Ti, Te, Ne, Ni, Fi, Si, Fe, Se)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ti, Te, Ne, Ni, Fi, Si, Fe, Se).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Fi, Si, Fe, Se first or second.

That leaves:
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Ti, Ne)
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Ti, Ne)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Te, Ni)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Te, Ni)

Your order: (Ti, Te, Ne, Ni, Fi, Si, Fe, Se)

Since Ti is highest, you are an INTP. Your subtype is either ENTJ or INTJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Te comes before Ni in your order, ENTJ is your subtype.

So you are INTP sub ENTJ.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

* *















(Ti Ne) (Si Te) - Fe Ni Se Fi

INTP - ISTJ?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

earthhwalkerr said:


> I got ESFP. Se=36 Si=19.5 Ne=34.1 Ni=33.9 Te=21.6 Ti=24.9 Fe=29.8 Fi=40.2


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Fi 40.2, Se 36, Ne 34.1, Ni 33.9, Fe 29.8, Ti 24.9, Te 21.6, Si 19.5)

So:
(Fi, Se, Ne, Ni, Fe, Ti, Te, Si)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi, Se, Ne, Ni, Fe, Ti, Te, Si).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Fe, Ti, Te, Si first or second.

That leaves:
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne)
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne)

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Se, Ni)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Se, Ni)


Your order: (Fi, Se, Ne, Ni, Fe, Ti, Te, Si)

Since Fi is highest, you are an either INFP or ISFP. Since Se is your second highest, you are ISFP. Your subtype is either ENFP or INFP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Fi comes before Ne in your order, INFP is your subtype.

So you are ISFP sub INFP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Plusless said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ti 51.7, Ne 41.4, Si 35.5, Te 32.4, Fe 25.3, Ni 22.2, Se 21.2, Fi 10.9)

So:
(Ti, Ne, Si, Te, Fe, Ni, Se, Fi)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ti, Ne, Si, Te, Fe, Ni, Se, Fi).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Fe, Ni, Se, Fi first or second.

That leaves:
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Ti)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Ti)

ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Te)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Te)

Your order: (Ti, Ne, Si, Te, Fe, Ni, Se, Fi)

Since Ti is highest, you are an INTP. Your subtype is either ISTJ or ESTJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Si comes before Te in your order, ISTJ is your subtype.

So you are INTP sub ISTJ.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Folsom said:


> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se)**** (14)
> unusedintroverted Sensing (Si)****** (28.1)
> average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne)*** (21.5)
> limited useintroverted Intuiting (Ni)**** (42.8)
> ...


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Fi 51.7, Ni 42.8, Ti 29.8, Si 28.1, Fe 26.1, Te 25.8, Ne 21.5, Se 14)

So:
(Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Fe, Te, Ne, Se)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Fe, Te, Ne, Se).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Fe, Te, Ne, Se first or second.

That leaves:
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ti, Si)
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Fi, Si)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Ni, Ti)

Your order: (Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Fe, Te, Ne, Se)

Since Fi is highest, you are an ESFP. Your subtype is either ISTP or ESTJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ti comes before Te in your order, ISTP is your subtype. 

So you are ESFP sub ISTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Something Awfuln't said:


> Lol, I got ESTP even though I'm INTP.
> View attachment 894129
> 
> 
> I'm not going to deny that I have a good use of Se, something like Ti-Ne=Se would make sense, which would actually be weird because they are functions that, although they do the same thing, they do it in very opposite ways.


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Se 43.8, Ti 39.7, Ne 33.3, Si 30.2, Te 29.2, Ni 28.3, Fi 20.4, Fe 15.3)

So:
(Se, Ti, Ne, Si, Te, Ni, Fi, Fe)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Se, Ti, Ne, Si, Te, Ni, Fi, Fe).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Te, Ni, Fi, Fe first or second.
That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Se)
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Ne, Si)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Ne, Si)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Se)

Your order: (Se, Ti, Ne, Si, Te, Ni, Fi, Fe)

Since Se is highest, you are an ESTP. Your subtype is either INTP or ENTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ti comes before Ne in your order, INTP is your subtype.

So you are ESTP sub INTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

IxFx said:


> I got ISTJ. Or I should consider ESTJ or ISFJ.
> I always get T results when I'm tired.
> 
> View attachment 894143


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Te 39.8, Si 37.9, Fe 33.9, Ni 30.8, Fi 28.4, Ti 25.7, Ne 25.6, Se 18.5)

So:
(Te, Si, Fe, Ni, Fi, Ti, Ne, Se)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Te, Si, Fe, Ni, Fi, Ti, Ne, Se).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Fi, Ti, Ne, Se first or second.

That leaves:
type:
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Fe, Ni)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Fe, Ni)
or
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Si, Fe)
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Si, Fe)

subtype:
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Te, Si)
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (missing Te, Si)

ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti (missing Te, Ni)
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne (missing Te, Ni)

Your order: (Te, Si, Fe, Ni, Fi, Ti, Ne, Se)

Since Te is highest, you are an ESTJ or ENTJ. 

If you are ESTJ, your subtype is either INFJ or ENFJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Fe comes before Ni in your order, ENFJ is your subtype. So ESTJ sub ENFJ.

If you are ENTJ, your subtype is either ESFJ or ISFJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Si comes before Fe in your order, ISFJ is your subtype. So ENTJ sub ISFJ.

So you are either
a. ESTJ sub ENFJ
or
b. ENTJ sub ISFJ

This test is a false positive. You said yes to too many questions. So I could only narrow it down to two results. To narrow it down to one result simply ask yourself if you have tendencies toward introversion or extroversion when stressed or overstimulated even in positive ways. If you are introverted at times then you are option b.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Eset said:


> View attachment 894379


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Te 53.8, Ni 41.4, Se 40.5, Ti 34.5, Si 25.3, Ne 25, Fi 16, Fe 3.9)

So:
(Te, Ni, Se, Ti, Si, Ne, Fi, Fe)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Te, Ni, Se, Ti, Si, Ne, Fi, Fe).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Si, Ne, Fi, Fe first or second.

That leaves:
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Ti)
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Ti)

ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Te)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Te)


Your order: (Te, Ni, Se, Ti, Si, Ne, Fi, Fe)

Since Te is highest, you are an ENTJ. Your subtype is either ISTP or ESTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Se comes before Ti in your order, ESTP is your subtype.

So you are ENTJ sub ESTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Sakuzuki_99 said:


> View attachment 894384
> 
> View attachment 894383


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ti 39.3, Ne 38.9, Se 36.4, Si/Te 35.3, Fe 24.1, Ni 20.1, Fi 11)

So:
(Ti, Ne, Se, Si/Te, Fe, Ni, Fi)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ti, Ne, Se, Si/Te, Fe, Ni, Fi).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Fe, Ni, Fi first or second.

That leaves:

ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Ne, Si, Te)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Ne, Si, Te)

INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Se, Te)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Se, Te)

ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Ti)
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Ti)

Your order: (Ti, Ne, Se, Si/Te, Fe, Ni, Fi)

Since Ti is highest, you are an ISTP. Your subtype is either INTP, ENTP, ESTJ, or ISTJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. 

Since Ti comes before Ne in your order, INTP is your subtype.
Since Te and Si are tied ESTJ and ISTJ are your subtype as well. 
Because Ti and Ne are before Te and Si, your subtype is INTP.

So you are ISTP sub INTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.

*This test is a false positive test where you said yes or maybe too much.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Glittris said:


> View attachment 894423
> 
> Yet another test tells me I am an INFP..., well, maybe I am actually one? >_>


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Fi 48, Ni 36.9, Fe 33.2, Ne 28, Ti 25.8, Te 24.7, Si 22, Se 20.8)

So:
(Fi, Ni, Fe, Ne, Ti, Te, Si, Se)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi, Ni, Fe, Ne, Ti, Te, Si, Se).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ti, Te, Si, Se first or second.

That leaves:
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ni, Fe)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ni, Fe)

INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Fi, Ne)
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (missing Fi, Ne)

Your order: (Fi, Ni, Fe, Ne, Ti, Te, Si, Se)

Since Fi is highest, you are an INFP. Your subtype is either INFJ or ENFJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ni comes before Fe in your order, INFJ is your subtype.

So you are INFP sub INFJ.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lilacleia16 said:


> Your cognitive functions in order are:
> (Ne 47.6, Ti 46.8, Ni 35.3, Se 32.4, Te 28.2, Fi 19.2, Fe 18.9, Si 11.8)
> 
> So:
> ...


This does not hurt my feelings any. I have always been a tinkerer and technician as well as a theoretician and imagineer.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Sleeping Spider said:


> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se)***** (23.3)
> limited useintroverted Sensing (Si)**** (30)
> average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne)***** (27.5)
> average useintroverted Intuiting (Ni)*** (25.1)
> ...



Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Fi 47.5, Ti 43.3, Si 30, Ne 27.5, Ni 25.1, Se 23.3, Te 22, Fe 21.1)

So:
(Fi, Ti, Si, Ne, Ni, Se, Te, Fe)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi, Ti, Si, Ne, Ni, Se, Te, Fe).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ni, Se, Te, Fe first or second.

That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi)

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti)

Your order: (Fi, Ti, Si, Ne, Ni, Se, Te, Fe)

Since Fi is highest, you are an INFP. Your subtype is either INTP or ENTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ti comes before Ne in your order, INTP is your subtype.

So you are INFP sub INTP.

(This is almost my result...I am INFP sub ENTP. )

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Krakenless said:


> View attachment 897314
> 
> I am baffled that I use more Fi than Fe. But that explains a lot. Also my excellent use of Te, that confuses the heck out of every test I have taken.


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ne 39.6, Ti 37.6, Te 36.4, Fi 34.6, Se 27.6, Si 26.6, Fe 24.2, Ni 13)

So:
(Ne, Ti, Te, Fi, Se, Si, Fe, Ni)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ne, Ti, Te, Fi, Se, Si, Fe, Ni).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Se, Si, Fe, Ni first or second.

That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Te, Fi)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Te, Fi)

INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti)

Your order: (Ne, Ti, Te, Fi, Se, Si, Fe, Ni)

Since Ne is highest, but its in all 4 types you have to go to your second function, Ti. Since Ti is second highest, you are an ENTP. Your subtype is either INFP or ENFP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ne comes before Fi in your order, ENFP is your subtype.

So you are ENTP sub ENFP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

lilacleia16 said:


> *extraverted Sensing (Se) *** (35.6)
> good use
> introverted Sensing (Si) *** (28.2)
> average use
> ...


I was mistyped so many times and I am confident in my type (ESTP).


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

alcobow said:


> I was mistyped so many times and I am confident in my type (ESTP).





lilacleia16 said:


> INFP sub ESTP


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

lilacleia16 said:


> Your cognitive functions in order are:
> (Se 43.8, Ti 39.7, Ne 33.3, Si 30.2, Te 29.2, Ni 28.3, Fi 20.4, Fe 15.3)
> 
> So:
> ...


Ti-Ne-Se-Ni-Si-Te-Fe-Fi
Well, I wouldn't say I'm a Se dom, but I've always been a Se monkey, with very good physical energy when I want (once I walked 15 kilometers, came back and I wasn't tired lol).


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Something Awfuln't said:


> Ti-Ne-Se-Ni-Si-Te-Fe
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say I'm a Se dom, but I've always been a Se monkey, with very good physical energy when I want (once I walked 15 kilometers, came back and I wasn't tired lol).


Ti-Ne-Se-Ni-Si-Te-Fe

Is Fi last? That's only 7 functions.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

MsMojiMoe said:


> Yup, the same ones I always get, infp, enfp and intp and my Ne is always highest and My Se and Te is always crap
> 
> I have a very hard time understanding text or anything that is too technical or too textbook tone…I need example, comparison to understand…its too robotic like reading a technical manual written by a hardcore engineer…I just will have to read it over and over and over and still not understand
> 
> ...


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ne 52.7, Fi 49.6, Ni 46.3, Ti 24.9, Si 23.9, Fe 22.4, Se 13.8, Te 6.8)

So:
(Ne, Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Fe, Se, Te)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ne, Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Fe, Se, Te).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Si, Fe, Se, Te first or second.

That leaves:
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi, Ni)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi, Ni)

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti)


Your order: (Ne, Fi, Ni, Ti, Si, Fe, Se, Te)

Since Ne is highest, but its in 2 types you have to go to your second function, Fi. Since Fi is second highest, you are an ENFP. Your subtype is either INTP or ENTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ne comes before Ti in your order, ENTP is your subtype.

So you are ENFP sub ENTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Hexigoon said:


> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)**Extraverted Sensing (Se) **** (21.9)
> limited use*Introverted Sensing (Si) **** (20.8)
> limited use*Extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****** (36)
> good use*Introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****** * (43.2)
> ...


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ni 43.2, Ne 36, Fe 35, Ti 30, Te 28, Fi 25.9, Se 21.9, Si 20.8)

So:
(Ni, Ne, Fe, Ti, Te, Fi, Se, Si)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ni, Ne, Fe, Ti, Te, Fi, Se, Si).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Te, Fi, Se, Si first or second.

That leaves:
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (missing Ne)
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Ne)

INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Ni)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Ni)

Your order: (Ni, Ne, Fe, Ti, Te, Fi, Se, Si)

Since Ni is highest, you are an INFJ. Your subtype is either INTP or ENTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ne comes before Ti in your order, ENTP is your subtype.

So you are INFJ sub ENTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

lilacleia16 said:


> Ti-Ne-Se-Ni-Si-Te-Fe
> 
> Is Fi last? That's only 7 functions.


Ah, yes, typing error.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Something Awfuln't said:


> Ah, yes, typing error.


Your cognitive functions in order are:
self typed

So:
(Ti-Ne-Se-Ni-Si-Te-Fe-Fi)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ti-Ne-Se-Ni-Si-Te-Fe-Fi).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Si-Te-Fe-Fi first or second.

That leaves:
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Ne)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Ne)

INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Se, Ni)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Se, Ni)

Your order: (Ti-Ne-Se-Ni-Si-Te-Fe-Fi)

Since Ti is highest, but its in 2 types you have to go to your second function, Ne. Since Ne is second highest, you are an INTP. Your subtype is either ISTP or ESTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ti comes before Se in your order, ISTP is your subtype.

So you are INTP sub ISTP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Something Awfuln't said:


> Ah, yes, typing error.


INTP sub ISTP accounts for your Se monkey side! Se is in your subtype.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

lilacleia16 said:


> Your cognitive functions in order are:
> (Ni 43.2, Ne 36, Fe 35, Ti 30, Te 28, Fi 25.9, Se 21.9, Si 20.8)
> 
> So:
> ...


Interesting, but what does a subtype really mean? Is it like a type someone can kinda superficially emulate easily or could be mistaken for at times?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Hexigoon said:


> Interesting, but what does a subtype really mean? Is it like a type someone can kinda superficially emulate easily or could be mistaken for at times?


No…it’s more like a type you become under stress or when you are overstimulated. It’s like a defense mechanism.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

lilacleia16 said:


> No…it’s more like a type you become under stress or when you are overstimulated. It’s like a defense mechanism.


Oh, isn't that kinda like the inferior grip-state though?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Hexigoon said:


> Oh, isn't that kinda like the inferior grip-state though?


Explain the inferior grip state? I added to my first post on this forum so you can read it and let me know what else I need to consider as well. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated as this will help me when writing my paper for my masters class.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

lilacleia16 said:


> This post.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

lilacleia16 said:


> Your cognitive functions in order are:
> (Si 54.6, Te 52.6, Se 41.2, Fi 35, Ti 31, Ne 13.8, Ni 5.8, Fe 5.8)
> (Si, Te, Se, Fi, Ti, Ne, Ni, Fe)
> So:
> ...


Im okay, thanks. This was fun though. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Damion's cognitive functions in order are:
self study

So:
(Ni, Fe, Si, Ne, Ti, Se, Fi, Te) 
(Ni, Fe, Si, Ti, Ne, Se, Fi, Te)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ni, Fe, Si, Ti, Ne, Se, Fi, Te).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ne, Se, Fi, Te first or second.

That leaves:

ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti (missing Ni)
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne (missing Ni)

INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Ne, Si)
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (missing Ne, Si)

Your order: (Ni, Fe, Si, Ti, Ne, Se, Fi, Te).

Since Ni is highest, you are an INFJ. Your subtype is either ESFJ or ISFJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Fe comes before Si in your order, ESFJ is your subtype.

So you are INFJ sub ESFJ.


----------



## Sakuzuki_99 (12 mo ago)

lilacleia16 said:


> Your cognitive functions in order are:
> (Ti 39.3, Ne 38.9, Se 36.4, Si/Te 35.3, Fe 24.1, Ni 20.1, Fi 11)
> 
> So:
> ...


I've studied the functions and I can say that the results you anlyzed are right but with a few changes:
Se and Ne are practically equal, even though others' opinions and my way of approaching things is more Se. 
Si is better than Te. 

The new stack would be TiSeNeSiTeFeFiNi


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Sakuzuki_99 said:


> I've studied the functions and I can say that the results you anlyzed are right but with a few changes:
> Se and Ne are practically equal, even though others' opinions and my way of approaching things is more Se.
> Si is better than Te.
> 
> The new stack would be TiSeNeSiTeFeFiNi


Your cognitive functions in order are:
(Ti 39.3, Ne 38.9, Se 36.4, Si/Te 35.3, Fe 24.1, Ni 20.1, Fi 11)

So:
(Ti, Ne, Se, Si/Te, Fe, Ni, Fi)


self study

So:
TiSeNeSiTeFeFiNi

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (TiSeNeSiTeFeFiNi).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
TeFeFiNi first or second.

That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Se)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Se)

ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Ne, Si)
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Ne, Si)

Your order: (TiSeNeSiTeFeFiNi).

Since Ti is highest, you are either an ISTP or INTP. Since Se is second in your order of functions and second in ISTP, you are the ISTP. Your subtype is either ENTP or INTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ti comes before Ne in your order, INTP is your subtype.

So you are ISTP sub INTP.

*You got the same result as the cognitive functions test so you are most definitely ISTP sub INTP.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

lilacleia16 said:


> This post helps you find your MBTI subtype.
> There are four ways:
> 1. Tell me your order of cognitive functions on this forum.
> 2. Take the test and discover your order of cognitive functions on this forum.
> ...


@Celtsincloset Would you like me to analyze your subtype? Don't knock it til you try it right? That's my philosophy.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Ni, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Fe, Te, Se

Okay now what do I do? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Celtsincloset said:


> Ni, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Fe, Te, Se
> 
> Okay now what do I do? I'm a bit confused.



Your cognitive functions in order are:

So:
Ni, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Fe, Te, Se


self study

So:
Ni, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Fe, Te, Se

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ni, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Fe, Te, Se).
That narrows it down to only those that do have:
Fi, Si.

That leaves:
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Fi, Si)
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Si, Ti)

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ni, Ti)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ni, Ti)
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Ni, Ti)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Ni, Ti)

Your order: (Ni, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Fe, Te, Se).

Since Ni is highest, you are either an INFJ or an INTJ. Since Fe comes before Te in your order of functions, you are an INFJ. Your subtype is either ENFP, INFP, ISTJ, or ESTJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Fi comes before Si in your order, INFP is your subtype.

So you are INFJ sub INFP.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Krakenless said:


> Alright, I tried doing this on my own and I am having a little trouble. So here it is.
> 
> 
> Hers
> ...


Fe, Ne, Fi, Si, Te, Ti, Se, Ni

Your cognitive functions in order are:


self study

So:
Fe, Ne, Fi, Si, Te, Ti, Se, Ni

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fe, Ne, Fi, Si, Te, Ti, Se, Ni).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Te, Ti, Se, Ni.

That leaves:
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Fe)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Fe)

ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne (missing Fi)
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti (missing Fi)

Your order: (Fe, Ne, Fi, Si, Te, Ti, Se, Ni).

Since Fe is highest, you are either an ESFJ. Your subtype is either ENFP or INFP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ne comes before Fi in your order of functions, your subtype is ENFP.

So you are ESFJ sub ENFP.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Egigol said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Fi Ti Ni Se Ne Te Si Fe


Your cognitive functions in order are:


self study

So:
Fi Ti Ni Se Ne Te Si Fe

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi Ti Ni Se Ne Te Si Fe).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ne Te Si Fe.

That leaves:
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Fi)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Fi)

ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ti)
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ti)


Your order: (Fi Ti Ni Se Ne Te Si Fe).

Since Fi is highest, you are an ISFP. Your subtype is either ISTP or ESTP because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Ti comes before Se in your order of functions, your subtype is ISTP.

So you are ISFP sub ISTP.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Pastelle said:


> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se)***** (43.6)
> excellent useintroverted Sensing (Si)**** (38.5)
> excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne)****** (20.9)
> limited useintroverted Intuiting (Ni)***** (15.8)
> ...


Your cognitive functions in order are:

Se/Fi Si Te Ti/Fe Ne Ni

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Se/Fi Si Te Ti/Fe Ne Ni).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ti/Fe Ne Ni.

That leaves:
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te


Your order: (Se/Fi Si Te Ti/Fe Ne Ni).

Since Se is tied to Fi you are either ISFP or ESFP. Since Te is before Ni in your order, you are an ESFP. Your subtype is either ISTJ or ESTJ because they account for the other functions that are in your order. Since Si comes before Te in your order of functions, your subtype is ISTJ.

So you are ESFP sub ISTJ.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Purple Grape said:


> View attachment 899985
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know my type but this suggests INFP, ENFP and INFJ. I'm very strongly introverted so I think it's INFx.


Your cognitive functions in order are:

Fi Fe Ni Si Ne Te Ti Se

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi Fe Ni Si Ne Te Ti Se).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ne Te Ti Se.

INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Fe, Ni) 

INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Fi, Si)
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (missing Fi, Si)

Your order: (Fi Fe Ni Si Ne Te Ti Se).

Since Fi is highest, you are either INFP. Since Fe is tied with Ni and Si in your order, and Ne and Te are in neither one you have to go by the highest Ti so are an INFJ subtype because it accounts for the other functions that are in your order. 

So you are INFP sub INFJ. Basically INFx.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

So if I'm INFP would that mean my sub type is ENTP?


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Thalia 
Forwards:

Thalia's cognitive functions in order are: (Se 36.3, Si 36.1, Ni 34.3, Ne 32.5, Fi 31.5, Fe 29.4, Ti 20.3, Te 20) 

tied Se and Si


self-study
(Ne, Fi, Si, Fe, Ni, Se, Te, Ti)

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Ne/Fi, Si, Fe, Ni, Se, Te, Ti) 
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Ti, Te first or second.

ENFP=Ne1, Fi2, Te7, Si3 ()
INFP=Fi2, Ne1, Si3, Te7 ()
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne ()
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te ()

INFP sub ISFP.

\

So:
Se/Si, Ni, Ne, Fi, Fe, Ti, Te


All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is Se/Si, Ni, Ne, Fi, Fe, Ti, Te. 
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Fe, Ti, Te first or second.


ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te

That leaves:

ISFP=Fi4, Se1, Ni2, Te8 (missing Si, Ne)
ESFP=Se1, Fi4, Te8, Ni2 (missing Si, Ne)

ENFP=Ne3, Fi4, Te8, Si1 (missing Se, Ni)
INFP=Fi4, Ne3, Si1, Te8 (missing Se, Ni)

That leaves:
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Si, Ne)
INFP=Fi4, Ne3, Si1, Te (missing Se, Ni)

Your order: Se/Si, Ni, Ne, Fi, Fe, Ti, Te. 

So you are ISFP sub INFP.

*Study the 8 cognitive functions and come up with your own order from 1-8 and see if it matches this test result. Then post the new order of functions here and I will reanalyze your results.



Backward:

My cognitive functions in order are:

(Fi 53.9, Ne 49.8, Si 34.3, Ti 32.3, Fe 18.6, Se 18.4, Ni 16.5, Te 16.2)

So:

self-study

(Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te)

So copy and paste these combinations on your reply and then delete the ones that have your last 4 cognitive functions, either first or second. That should narrow it down to 4 types.

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If my order is (Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te).

Assuming we know who we aren't better than who we are, that narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Si, Se, Ni, Te first or second.

That leaves:
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi)

INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti)


My order: (Ne/Fi, Ti, Fe, Si, Se, Ni, Te).

Since Ne and Fi are tied, I am either INFP, ENFP, or ENTP. Since the third function of INFP is Si, the third function of ENFP is Te, and the second function of ENTP is Ti, ENTP is my primary type. My subtype is either ENFP or INFP because they account for the other functions in my order. Since Si comes before Te, INFP is my subtype.



So I am ENTP sub INFP.



DESCRIPTIONS OF THE SUBTYPES:

1. ENTP:
The Originator, The Explorer, The Innovator, The Inventor, The Visionary, The Debator, The Suspector

Bonds suddenly or allows others to think they are bonding, so the other person is more vulnerable, has a sense of humor, can laugh about anything, creative, curious, charming, visionary, inventive, likes to generate so many creative alternatives for improving just about any system, tackles challenges, loves to debate intellectual topics, plays devil's advocate, plays one-up-man-ship, verbally quick, obsessed with minor details under the attack of tension or pressure, capable of giving insult after insult, bad about finishing a project, not patient with people who are dumb on purpose, witty.


2. ENFP:
The Advocate, The Champion, The Innovator, The Campaigner, The Journalist, The Perceiver

zany, reporters, lots of charm, lots of affection in public, soft-heart, comedians, silly switch, unconventional, persuasive, can make strangers feel like best friends, hasty emotions, neglects old friends for new, not very precise, bad about finishing a project, procrastinators, overly influenced by friends and family


3. ENFJ:
The Teacher, The Coach, The Protagonist, The Giver, The Mentor, The Pedagogue, The Verbalist

teachers, coaches, natural actors in their ability to act out any personality type, intense, love others with actions, aware of the inner needs and desires of others, incapable of giving undivided attention, hard to achieve intimacy with others, manipulative power, thin psychological boundaries, answer every interruption, neglect themselves, martyr mentality


4. INFP:
The Child, The Daydreamer, The Quester, The Poet, The Idealist, The Healer, The Seeker, The Harmonizer, The Mediator

loyal, devoted to people and causes, laid-back, original, individualistic, sensitive, creative, inspirational, innocent, sense of awe and wonder, poets and verbal artists, strong value system, usually puts needs of others above their own, ability to see good in almost anyone or anything, puts those they love on a pedestal, extreme depth of feeling and passion that transcends what others are capable of, translates technical jargon to layman's terms, strong desire to bring goodwill to humanity, can imagine inanimate objects like stuffed animals as having emotions, needs to be seen and appreciated, hates routine, sees the world through rose-colored glasses, absent-minded, so lost in thought they may run into people or objects, switch from reality to fantasy, can make the mundane seem extraordinary, in love with love, wants ethical perfection, lazy at times


5. INFJ:
The Confidant, The Counselor, The Guru, The Author, The Advocate, The Critic

quiet, activists, hero, great at interpreting nonverbal communication, great writers, charismatic, an amazing ability to deduce the inner workings of the mind, will and emotions of others, empathic, literally feel others pain, intrigued by poetic justice, prophetic, counselor, inner vision, detached sardonic eye when thinking, vent to friends often, falls into immediate gratification over long term gratification, appear extroverted, cannot articulate their deepest feelings to those they love, withdraw periodically from even their loved ones, wants to be a party animal, loves to act out roles as if it is the personality that is #4 on this paper the ESTP, stuck

6. ENTJ:
The Chief, The Fieldmarshal, The General, The Commander, The Analyst

the general, decisive delegator, charming, salesman, flirt, icy gaze, argumentative at times, insensitive, melodramatic


7. INTP:
The Engineer, The Logician, The Thinker, The Conceptualizer, The Theorist

precise, loves complex systems, logical, detail-oriented, concentrated, analytical, easygoing, inflexible about values, reserved, socially awkward, excited about intellectual games, afraid to offend others, no desire to lead or follow, can only work alone, easily flustered when concentration is interrupted, aloof, detached, corrects others grammar, second guesses themselves, afraid of failure, a strong need for competence, detached from the environment, assume others overlook details and take things out of context


8. INTJ:
The Strategist, The Mastermind, The Scientist, The Architect

self-confident, pragmatic, system builders, direct, have to work hard at relationships, intuition can replace showing feelings, appear arrogant, perfectionists, anti-authority, unemotional, awkward when it comes to love


9. ESFP:
The Entertainer, Promoter, Realist, Performer, The Comedian, The Actor, The Initiator

entertainers, party animals, storytellers, witty, spiderweb talkers lost on tangents, new replaces old, too talkative, perceived as dumb


10. ESTP:
The Persuader, The Promoter, The Ultimate Realist, The Thrill-seeker, The Entrepreneur, The Operator

thrill seekers, competitive, conquerors, constant activity, impulsive, admission of failure is a weakness to them, emotionally tough


11. ISFP:
The Artist, the Aesthete, the Adventurer, The Artisan, the Dancer, The Composer, The Producer, The Supporter, The Doer

Trendsetters, hit and run compliments, charming, risky, they live out their dreams and help others do so, they cut and run if they feel dead inside, detached, aloof, conceal their feelings, hate school but street smart.


12. ISTP:
The Craftsman, The Mechanic, The Analyzer, The Crafter, The Pragmatist, The Artisan, The Virtuoso, The Molder

daredevil performers, masters of the one-liner, humorous, industrial vocations like mechanic usually, thick-skinned, dormant than the active frenzy, need lots of personal space, rigid, inflexible, closeminded


13. ESFJ:
The Nanny, The Consul, The Shadow, The Advice Giver, the Protector, the Provider, the Supporter, the Bodyguard, The Host, The Seller, The Facilitator, The Vendor, The Classifier

Rescuer, nurturing, caretaker, protector, very dependable, loves teasing, slapstick humor, enjoys being in charge, vocally decisive, delegates easily, finish what they start, creates structure, has a unique skill for bringing out the best in others, puts others needs above their own, extremely good at reading others and understanding their point of view, sees before others do what needs doing, has a solid moral code. Still, it is defined by the community that they live in, has a solid need to be liked and to be in control, gets a lot of their personal satisfaction from the happiness of others, value security, and stability, peaceful, seeks approval, liberal givers on special occasions, have a hard time seeing or accepting a difficult truth about someone they care about, hyper-vigilant, stern then merciful, easily wounded, avoids conflict, vexed. When wounded or afraid, an ESFJ can become emotionally immature with fits of anger, interspersed with clinging. They can drop someone without ever acknowledging them again. However, there is little hope they could come back because they make illogical decisions in haste, only regretting them later.


14. ESTJ:
The Overseer, The Supervisor, The Organizer, The Administrator, The Executive, The Implementer

supervisor, rule enforcer, servant, humorous, tough, joiners, regulate what's normal, conventional, abhors laziness


15. ISFJ:
The Defender, The Protector, The Conservator, The Supporter, The Helper, The Follower

loyal, give more than take, will go down with their friends and family if their they suffer punishment even if they are innocent, family-oriented, can't say no, doormats, can't stand up for themselves, will not argue back, possessive, can't delegate, low profile, too conventional


16. ISTJ:
The Examiner, The Inspector, The Investigator, The Realist, The Trustee, Logistician, The Organizer

inspectors, devoted to duty, punctual, tough, emotion makes them lose energy, tactless, time-honored traditions



I would love to see others follow the same process, and let me know your subtype as well.


----------



## ringobingostarr (3 mo ago)

while i am not sure if i agree with it, your theory is interesting!

that test you linked, i can never take. i am not sure why but i find that it makes me lose focus. sakinorva, before i got more in depth with cognitive functions, says my stack was:
Ne > Ni > Ti > Fe > Te > Se > Si > Fi

i don't agree with this now that i have knowledge of cognitive functions, though. i think my stack is:
Ne > Ti > Te ≥=≤ Fe > Ni > Si > Se > Fi

sometimes it appears that i use Te more and sometimes Fe more. i may be ENTP subtype ENTJ. is that correct?

edit: actually, looking at the way you do it, i don't think that is right. eliminating the Ni, Si, Se and Fi dom and aux types, i get:

ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe

am i ENTP subtype INTP or ENTP subtype... ENTP? technically, with your method, Ne>Ti and Fe>Si. not sure now... is that possible? but you said that one has to be 2 different types so i don't know...


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Using cognitive functions to base a claim of having a subtype is an oxymoron since cognitive functions are fluid. As circumstances arise, a person may be required to utilize all of their cognitive functions. But that does not mean you stay in a certain state long enough to be labeled a subtype. 

When a person finds themselves having to use cognitive functions that are not part of their natural state to include their dominant cognitive function, they are merely playing a role and caught up in the collective. That can only last so long, and after repeated use may cause some serious mental health issues. This is especially true when someone claims to become a subtype that runs counter to our natural attitude of extraversion and introversion. 

At best I may be able to take on the qualities of INFJ momentarily as circumstances dictate, but inside I know that I am presently playing a role. Claiming I am now INFJ, or worse a type whose cognitive function is dominated by an extraverted function (save ESTP) is not the development of a subtype, it's losing ones self as a chameleon. I am sure it is what happens to parents once their children grow up, retirees once they are no longer defined by their work, and even actors who have played a role for years.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

ringobingostarr said:


> while i am not sure if i agree with it, your theory is interesting!
> 
> that test you linked, i can never take. i am not sure why but i find that it makes me lose focus. sakinorva, before i got more in depth with cognitive functions, says my stack was:
> Ne > Ni > Ti > Fe > Te > Se > Si > Fi
> ...


i haven't done the math but that would indeed make you an INTP subtype.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

So:

Fi Ne/Se Ti Ni Te Si Fe

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

If your order is (Fi Ne/Se Ti Ni Te Si Fe).
That narrows it down to only those that do not have:
Te Si Fe first or second and do not have Ti or Ni first.

That leaves:
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne, Ti)x
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi, Se, Ni)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Se, Ti, Ni)x
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Fi, Ne)x
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Se, Ti, Ni)x

ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne, Ti)

Your order: (Fi Ne/Se Ti Ni Te Si Fe).

Since Fi is highest, I am an ISFP. Since ENTP contains the missing Ti and Ne, My subtype is ENTP.

So I am ISFP sub ENTP.


----------

